# max possible cornering G



## fun2k (Dec 3, 2008)

i was just wondering what is the maximum gforce you guys have recorded in you gt-r /w stock tires and suspension??

or whats the max possible and how accurate is the gt-r computer read out.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I got 9G on a mini roundabout yesterday but I wasn't pushing it.

I had the meter checked against an F15 Tomcat and the GT-R one is deffo more accurate so the answer is that it is DEAD accurate.

Sorry forgot to mention I was in comfort mode so I could probs get more.


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

7.3 g with a J turn central lane northbound M23. Conditions dry, early morning, reasonably quite on the roads dropping my partners 82 year old mother in law back to her nursing home...... we had forgotten her beta blockers. Would expect better next time


----------



## fun2k (Dec 3, 2008)

lol funny. But honestly i saw some online magazine get 1.69 on a video they uploaded.how is that possible?max ive seen is 1.1


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

they were using that device fitted to the batmobile that fires out a steel cable round the nearest lampost to whip you round the corner...


----------



## fun2k (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah the car begins to understeer after .9 g's it very very difficult to get 1.1 let alone 1.69.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

fun2k said:


> lol funny. But honestly i saw some online magazine get 1.69 on a video they uploaded.how is that possible?max ive seen is 1.1


At higher speeds where downforce comes into play. F1 cars can generate 6.0g on the high-speed right-hander coming onto the pit straight at Suzuka.


----------



## RSPaul (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw just under 1.5g on the Route Napoleon in France...the G meter re-calibrates to show 2g when you get close to 1.5!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

On a cambered bend, you can potentially achieve far more.


----------



## fun2k (Dec 3, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> At higher speeds where downforce comes into play. F1 cars can generate 6.0g on the high-speed right-hander coming onto the pit straight at Suzuka.


For a second there i didnt belive it but i googled and it checks out .so basically on that turn your hand weighs 6 times more than normal.how do you turn at that speed and these guys have to do it every lap...AMAZING.


it could be the guys tested 1.69 on a cambered curve but in the video it didnt look like that.

btw this is slightly offtopic but i just wanted to give a short review also comparing this to other cars ive driven(997tt,f430).

People who say r35 is boring are just going too slow in the corners or just looking for straigt line speed (which feels quite slow compared to 997tt...maybe due to extra torque in the tt),thats when i turn up the music and enjoy the bass coming out from those 2 large black holes i just created in my last turn.

A few negative things about my gtr(im going to be extremely picky here):

1 Ride was too stiff(harsher ride than f430,murcielago and 997tt)
ive only driven 4000km before selling it so maybe after a few more km it might have softened up a little.

2 low gearing(i always drive in manual mode so it gets boring after a while since i used my car everyday and i have to change gears too often even at slow speed)

i wish you could change gears with the gear lever(i got bored changing gears from the steering column too much)

3 expensive to maintain(i had to change gear oil every 3000km and ive never gone on a racetrack)infact the tech changed it on the 1st 1000km then again at 3000km.

my brake pads were cracked, had some noise coming from tham at only 3000km so had to change them

tyres were showing quite a lot of wear at 3000km 

4 slowing down to a stop made the brakes squeal a lot.at times it became very embarrassing

5 slowing down for a roundabout from 3rd to 2nd(autochange) gear made the gearbox jerk but smoothed out a bit after some kms.


Now comparing this to the 997tt it dosent change direction as well as the 997tt does atleast at slow speeds.i havent driven the 997tt at full 10/10 for long since it always feels like its going to kill you.i had a tiptronic 997tt(big mistake) and it got really boring after a while so i sold it lol.it was a very capable and confidence inspiring car at 7/10th but on the limit it just dosent feel as well planted as the gtr ,the front hops around alot and you get that bad understeer sometimes
.
but on the straights it felt way more powerfull than the gtr.after i sold my 997tt i bought the gtr then after selling that i got a change to drive my friends 997tt so i can confirm that on the straights its much quicker or atleast feel much quicker especially from 200km/h to 240km/h.
also in the gtr in auto mode when you give it kickdown it dosent give you the correct gear for max acceleration it just changes to the next gear since the dual clutch cant change 2 gears at once.

now on the f430 i havent driven it a lot just had it for a few days so not an accurate comparison.i like cars that i can drive everyday and i can tell you the noise that this car makes is amazing...for peaple standing outside... inside is a different story, i feel its really really annoying i didnt like it at all especially since i always drive with the windows up all the time.it feels like someones farting in your ear.even my cuz who was sitting with me was like WTH is this,it did sound amazing from outside though. on the other hand the car handles great given smooth tarmac,gear changes are a lot rougher compared to gtr(i know you have to lift the accel pedal a little to have a smooth change but still not as smooth).i dont think this car is for me since i cant stand the noise every morning especially when the engine is cold.
if we had better b roads here in dubai i think i would have enjoyed this a lot,you can bring the tail out very easily and is very balanced at the limit.
i tried to bring the tail out in the gtr switching off the vdc at a slow speed roundabout exit and the tail went way way out,more than i was expecting.vdc back to r mode :nervous:


Considering all the negative things i have said about the new gtr(now also expecting a lot of kicks and punches from some of the member here :chairshot)...For the road i think the new gtr is definetly one of the best sports car you can drive fast everyday without getting yourself in trouble.never once was i bored in my gtr except for on straight motorways minus the exits

infact i had the most fun in my gtr not the f430 or the murcielago or 997tt or ferrari 575m or anyother car ive ever driven.also the fact that its faster than anything else on the road you normally see is quite exciting in addition to the fact than none of the faster cars are as easy to drive everyday.

i opologize for my english


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

100G in reverse coming out of my garage !!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> At higher speeds where downforce comes into play. F1 cars can generate 6.0g on the high-speed right-hander coming onto the pit straight at Suzuka.


1,69 G was the highest peak they could get after the car drove over a bump,and got grip again.....that has nothing to do with real g force numbers...it was just a peak for maybe 0.01 sek....nothing which would count in the real world...everything over 1.3g with a car like the GTR is impossible on a flat,not cambered corner :wavey:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> 1,69 G was the highest peak they could get after the car drove over a bump,and got grip again.....that has nothing to do with real g force numbers...it was just a peak for maybe 0.01 sek....nothing which would count in the real world...everything over 1.3g with a car like the GTR is impossible on a flat,not cambered corner :wavey:


I think you're probably right there. I looked at Autocar's track/Isle of Man group test results. The G on the flat track was pretty mundane - just over 1G - but on the Isle of Man someone hit 1.7G in the Gallardo.


----------

